# Разное > Курилка >  В здоровом теле - здоровый смех!

## Холостяк

Накопал в Интернете РапОрт... Обхохотался... Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Nazar

> Накопал в Интернете РапОрт... Обхохотался... Присоединяйтесь!


Это один из древнейших баянов, который появился ЕМНИП еще до появления интернета .
Естественно смешно я то-же лет восемь назад смеялся когда первый раз его увидел , но это не больше чем фальшивка и любой человек ,хоть сколько-нибудь связанный с делопроизводством того времени , сразу это определит, хотя-бы потому что *Times New Roman был русифицирован только в 1991 году и напечатать рапорт этим шрифтом в 1987 году было бы чрезвычайно проблемматично.* (да и зачем рапорт печатать?)
Да и других косяков достаточно, ну какой майор полезет в августе ,на Украине , в самолет в сапогах, когда есть ботинки (хотя это не аргумент)
Но на самом деле смешно.

----------


## An-Z

баян, больше всего сомнений вызывает наличие принтера в  части в 1987 году..

----------


## Анатолий

Это не баян. Просто появилась возможность, используя современные средства электроники, разместить в интернете реально существовавший эпизод из лётной жизни. Молодцы! Просто таких баек не меренно.
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Nazar

> Это не баян. Просто появилась возможность, используя современные средства электроники, разместить в интернете реально существовавший эпизод из лётной жизни. Молодцы! Просто таких баек не меренно.
> С уважением, Анатолий.


Да никто и не спорит о том , что подобных баек во всех родах войск немерянно, любой здесь может их массу поведать, разговор о том , что сам рапорт, вернее его фальшивое подобие, несет в себе столько ошибок, что дураку понятно что он не настоящий.
И история эта именно баян *Баян (также боян) — уже упоминавшаяся, несвежая шутка, старый анекдот или сообщение.* 
А ходит эта история так давно, как и сам интернет в России, кстати на флоте есть практически идентичная история.
Но еще раз повторюсь, действительно смешно.

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас еще одна хохма в войсках ходит. Развита особенно в Москве и области. Это кредиты в Банках. Военнослужащие набирают кредиты в Банках и просто их не отдают. Я знаю несколько частей в Москве, где молодые офицеры, прапорщики набрали кредитов и просто не могут их отдать. Командование обеспокоено... 
Ситуация в следующем… Почти все офицеры и прапорщики бесквартирные, военное жалование не позволяет молодым семьям купить нормальных элементарных вещей для дома. Люди берут кредит у Банков деньгами. После, или действительно их «прогуливают» или поступают по-уму. В итоге подходит сроки возврата, но реальность такова, что военнослужащий не в состоянии, даже если он хочет, выплатить долг. К нему приходит бумага о возврате долга, естественно человек не может отдать. Но он не отказывается от долга. Банк отправляет бумагу командованию части. Нонсенс заключается в том, что даже если у военнослужащего начнут забирать все денежное довольствие, то он не в состоянии выплатить долг. Однако Закон запрещает вычитать всю зарплату – ведь надо на что-то жить, ему и его детям! Банк пытается через суд описать и возместить свой ущерб за счет имущества военнослужащего, но и тут проблема. Военнослужащий – нищий. У него ни квартиры, ни имущества… Две военные табуретки и парта из Комнаты эмоциональной разгрузки… Привлечение к уголовной ответственности… Но и тут утык… Военнослужащий не отказывается от возврата долга и ни какой суд не привлечет его. Суды в таком случае просто отправляют иск Банка в гражданский суд, который признает право возврата долга и все остается на своих местах. И таких военнослужащих не мало...
Лично разговаривал с одним старшим лейтенантом, взявшим кредиты в трех Банках порядка по 150-200 тысяч в каждом. Он и говорит, что Армия платит меньше чем водителю автобуса, живет в «коморке папы Карло», которую снимает за бешеные деньги, из мебели – «ящики из под апельсинов», ни машины, ни дачи, зато двое детей. На командира части пришла бумага из Банка, тот его вызвал… Ну и дальше что??? Офицер сказал, что деньги семьей прокушали… На основании решения суда отчисляют с его денежного довольствия 2000 рублей на три банка... Так что лет через 10-15 отдаст… Но ведь Банки у нас так долго не живут… За что купил - за то продал... 
Получается по факту, что военнослужащие реально НЕ КРЕДИТОСПОСОБНЫ! Банки начали рассматривать вопрос, о том, что бы не выдавать кредиты военным! О как! Приравняли к Бомжам!
Всех нюансов не знаю, так как не из прокуратуры, но в курилке говорят...

Хотя на гражданке тоже есть «кадры». Заяву в Банк прилагаю…
Конечно смех и грех! Но реальность… 
..

----------


## Холостяк

Тоже форумчане...

----------


## STARIK

Лихо, однако!!!

----------------------------------------------------------
В здоровом теле - здоровый брюх! ( девиз толстяков)

----------


## Холостяк

Тут еще нашел в недрах Интернета... Тупо, но улыбает...

НОВЫЙ КОДОВЫЙ ЯЗЫК...
Всем известно, что амеры следят и слушают...
Выгода очевидна: наши будут читать приказы вида «ключ настард!» просто влет, не пользуясь никакими ключами, а вражеские компьютеры сгорят на второй секунде, пытаясь расшифровать, к примеру, такой диалог: 
- Ключъ настард протяшко адин! 
- Прятяшко первый нах! 
- Аземуд тризта! (в этот момент половина компьютеров Пиндагона начинает дымиться) 
- Баигалаффко гатов! (все полиглоты Омерики роются в словарях) 
- Афтар, жги! 
- Пашол! 
- Ну че там? 
- Писят сикунд палет намана. (пиндосы ищут на часах цифру «писят») 
- Где летим? 
- Над Хобаровзгом! (Google Maps закрываются на профилактику) 
- Скороздь? 
- Пицот! 
- Зачот. 
- Где ща? 
- Пралитайэм акийан (все географы Соединенных Штатов Пиндостана рвут карты и волосы на жопе) 
- Чо как? 
- Нидалед. 
- Низачот. 
- Ну, ниасилели. 
- Фсем превед. 

Несмотря на «нидалед», вера в собственные возможности «Пиндагона» подорвана бесповоротно. 

Джордж Буш просит у Сената два квадриллиона долларов на новые компьютеры и щоты. 

Америка в трансе. Русские победили.

----------


## Холостяк

Картиночки....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще картинок...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще добавочка...

----------


## Холостяк

Рекламка на работу в милицию... В армии тоже можно применить некоторые пунктики....

----------


## Холостяк

Тут на темках форума шампанское уже разливали... А вот и водочка... Очень интересные виды...

----------


## Холостяк

И пивком полирнем!!!!
И по дефкам!

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и под конец....

----------


## Холостяк

Подарки....

----------


## Юрий

> Подарки....


Ай да Холостяк! Ай да молодец! Посмеялся от души.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще тройка картинок!

"Прикалывает" американская "шутка" из Ирака(третье фото)...

И нашел прикольное фото... На нем палестинские воины возле стены отделяющую их от Израиля... Но привлекает к себе не они или стена, а надпись... Это не Фотошоп!

Как и то что Буш разглядывает через бинокль....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще смешные фотки!

Первая со шведского сайта : http://www.flygbilligt.com/radar/

Это раскладка перед диспетчером по самолетам над Балтикой... Личный самолет Ромы Абрамовича во все красе!!!!

Ну окрасочка и камуфляжик прикольные... 
Вот жесть с "птичьими лапками" вроде была, но все равно впечатляет....

----------


## OKA

Кирпич неправильный 21+

----------


## OKA

Выпустили смешной ролик : 21+


"Опубликовано: 31 авг. 2015 г.

ZAYЦЫ - бумерайцы."

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## arina01

можно ли в одноклассниках удалять сообщения Продвижение в соц сетях вашего профиля

----------


## OKA

Юный сварщиг))

"Ну вот в принципе всё"))  Осталось только опробовать на газовом баллоне и смело к Дарвину за премией))

----------


## Let_nab

*Конечно смешно, если б не было так грустно...*

Но охранник настоящий мужик - "Если б не Советская Армия, ты и твоя семья уместились в куске мыла, которым нацисты мыли бы свои ноги!"

----------


## OKA

А вот и Су-24 в Латакии.. - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"Как правильно воспитать кота    Sep. 21st, 2015 at 8:00 AM

       Жила у нас одна семья в городке - мой друг Андрей, офицер с соседнего корпуса и его жена Лариса, домохозяйка. Всё у них не получалось никак детей завести и так и этак пробовали, но всё вхолостую. Тогда, чтобы не терять зря накопленный в организмах родительский потенциал, решили они завести себе кота.
        Выбрали там какого-то породистого в Питере с родословной на шестнадцати страницах, вместо машины, на которую копили деньги его и купили. Кот был на редкость наглой и бессовестной тварью. Он быстро просёк, что с ним сюсюкаются, обхаживают и целуют во все доступные места и стал устанавливать в доме свои порядки. То есть Лариса с Андреем думали, что у них дома живёт кот, а кот был уверен, что это у него дома живут Лариса с Андреем.   На кресло кота садиться было нельзя, потому, что он потом на них обижался, когда он приходил тереться об ногу, ногой нельзя было шевелить, потому, что тогда он обижался, громко танцевать под музыку было нельзя потому, что...ну вы уже поняли.

- Слышьте, а вы когда трахаетесь, то кота в ванной закрываете, или разрешения спрашиваете?
- Ты дурак!!! Как кота можно в ванной закрывать??? Это же наш пусечька!!!..."

Полностью здесь :

Как правильно воспитать кота - Legal Alien

Познавательный журнал, кстати))

----------


## OKA

На водка со сканнера :




Приколы авиаторов - Страница 52

----------


## KURYER

Как то так:

----------


## KURYER

Российское посольство в Объединённых Арабских Эмиратах тролит США:




> Find the right #Syrian rebel to arm - non-trivial task to start your day with | #Syria #سوريا #ISIL #Nusra #داعش


Найти правильную сирийскую оппозицию, чтобы вооружить её-нетривиальная задача, чтобы начинать свой день с неё  :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

Вместо тысячи слов

----------


## KURYER

Случайно родилось под воздействием необузданного чтения комментов на "Дожде"...



> ---
> Генезис отношения отдельных товарищей к участию РФ в боевых действиях на территории Сирии:
> 1. Путин не решится.
> 2. Да нет.
> 3. Да нет же.
> 4. Да, млять, куда?..
> 5. Куда он лезет?!!
> 6. Всё. Вот теперь точно всё.
> 7. Они начали бомбить. У них есть чем бомбить? Ой, не смешите.
> ...


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Как то такЪ:

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня "Звезда" - Террорист ИГ вышел из себя после удара российской авиации - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## KURYER

Украина, мля:

----------


## OKA

Мохнатый шмель, жужжащий танец))

----------


## Avia M

> Украина, мля:


В М.О. Украины сплошь юмористы, видимо понравилась данная тема...

----------


## OKA

> В М.О. Украины сплошь юмористы, видимо понравилась данная тема...


Да вообще- Су-27 и его версии очень хороши)) Иначе бы не летали паксами на таких аппаратах разные первые лица)) За полет на истребителе Су-27 Порошенко назвали «плохой копией Путина» - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Avia M

> Да вообще- Су-27 и его версии очень хороши)) Иначе бы не летали паксами на таких аппаратах разные первые лица)) За полет на истребителе Су-27 Порошенко назвали «плохой копией Путина» - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS


На "копию" (даже плохую) явно не тянет, весовые категории разные... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> На "копию" (даже плохую) явно не тянет, весовые категории разные...


Да, различия заметны по всем параметрам))
На пиксельные "Сушки" смотреть неприятно- это как калаш в руках душманов-людоедов или бандеровцев разных и пр. "контрас".

----------


## TapAc

Понравился комментарий к этому видео: "С юмором у амеров все нормуль".

----------


## KURYER

Война, однако... Это конечно не русский самолёт, но видео доставляет:
https://youtu.be/u6QbSXD5E1A

----------


## Let_nab

*Сирийский календарь*

Автор - http://budaev.ru/gallery/28

----------


## An-Z

А есть в хорошем разрешении?))

----------


## TapAc



----------


## SaVaGe10

> *Сирийский календарь*
> 
> Вложение 67463
> 
> Вложение 67464
> 
> Вложение 67465
> 
> Вложение 67466
> ...


Зачёт. Только ведь наш ВВП леворукий, по себе знаю, что стрелки с часов стряхиваются под стекло на второй день. Если их на рабочую руку повесить. Так что фоту с будильником на руке надо отзеркалить, для автентичностей.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Так будет точнее. Ведь нас сім відсотків(русский пиджн- семь процентов) на весь мир.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jasfYsIbloY    вот это забыл.

----------


## Let_nab

> А есть в хорошем разрешении?))


Да, есть получше. Поправил свой старый пост.

----------


## pomidorov

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jasfYsIbloY    вот это забыл.


Неплохое видео)
Когда в море самолёт низко пролетел, там такие крики.. как будто кому-то даже плохо стало.
А вот в России, что такой самолётик на трассе делает ещё и так низко, не совсем понятно) садился может.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Скоро праздник : 




"День Седьмого ноября -
Красный день календаря.
Погляди в свое окно:
Все на улице красно!

Вьются флаги у ворот,
Пламенем пылая.
Видишь, музыка идет
Там, где шли трамваи.

Весь народ - и млад и стар -
Празднует свободу.
И летит мой красный шар
Прямо к небосводу! " С.Маршак))

----------


## OKA

"Про советский спецназ специального назначения



Примерно так выглядит советский спецназ в исполнении шведского дизайнера по имени Jonas Skoog. Одобряю.
Кроме изоленты, конечно. Надо синюю."

Про советский спецназ специального назначения: onepamop

Знакомое лицо))) В общем и целом- внушаить))

----------


## TapAc

..........

----------


## OKA

"Танк на Велогонке (Случай на Arctic Race Of Norway 2015)  MIG News"




Ох уж эти северяне- велосипедистов танками к финишу загоняют  :Biggrin:

----------


## TapAc

Сейчас разъезжаю по Уралу, увидел вот такую картину:
Забор Пермского моторного завода разукрасили к 75-ти летнему юбилею.
Мне очень понравилось :)


P.s. Автор фотографии не я.

----------


## AC

> Сейчас разъезжаю по Уралу, увидел вот такую картину:
> Забор Пермского моторного завода разукрасили к 75-ти летнему юбилею.
> Мне очень понравилось :)
> 
> 
> P.s. Автор фотографии не я.


Не вижу космической тематики... Где ЖРД???  :Biggrin:

----------


## TapAc

> Не вижу космической тематики... Где ЖРД???


Есть заборы и с космической тематикой на улицах Перми.
Вообще в Пермском крае (в частности) сейчас просто бум какой-то на "правильное" граффити, вот пример рисунка на одном из гаражей, в одном из многочисленных дворов:

Поездил по городу/краю, много где теперь такие творения можно заметить.
И это здорово друзья!
Неужели наша молодежь меняется и вместо того, чтобы гадить в подъездах они добровольно и безвозмездно украшают своей работой, грязные и серые стены города.
Это замечательно, когда подростки не просто расписывают стены во все цвета радуги, но ещё и такая историческая справка идет для всех мимо проходящих.
Да и просто красиво нарисовано..

----------


## OKA

> ...Забор Пермского моторного завода разукрасили к 75-ти летнему юбилею.Вложение 67721


"Больше всего мужчин настораживают две вещи: непонятный шум в двигателе и девушка, которая вдруг такая ласковая и добрая."

----------


## TapAc

Колонизатор-купец использует местную женщину в качестве транспорта. Бенгалия, Британская Индия. 1903 год.

Цивилизованный запад. Нам до их стандартов еще в прошлом веке далеко было.

----------


## KURYER

Ходоки и...

----------


## TapAc

..........

----------


## ккарай

ТарАс ты чего так?давай сожмем кулаки и на работе ударно потрудимся

----------


## ккарай

https://youtu.be/jKB5CMVG7To

----------


## TapAc

> ТарАс ты чего так?давай сожмем кулаки и на работе ударно потрудимся



..........

----------


## TapAc

..........

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## ккарай

> ..........


разлетятся кишки неверных по стенам ура бля

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## pomidorov

Есть вот такое видео, может кому интересно будет.

Пародия на всем известный фильм "Перевозчик" от Украины..

Не плохо снято в целом, есть на что посмотреть.

----------


## TapAc

..........

----------


## OKA

По наводке с Р-сканнера : 

"Российский комплекс С-400 глазами ТВ Сирии"

----------


## OKA

Встретилось )) "В английском мата нет")) Мазафака))  из сегодняшнего похода в лечебницу: severr

----------


## KURYER

Люблю ВВС  :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

*Конфликт с Россией. Чем и как будет вписываться НАТО?*
Как только речь заходит о конфликте с Турцией или о разжигании англосаксами конфликта в Прибалтике (пока на уровне художественной самодеятельности), дружный хор какунихачух и баксолюбов выносит однозначный и непреклонный вердикт: "А вот ЩА впишется НАТО и кирдык РАШКЕ"...
Начнем с маленького и скромного:

Никто не отрицает, что главный аргУмент НАТО - это ВС США. Все остальные типа армии играют при Большом Брате роль свиты, задача которых - исключительно трескотня для наведения паники. Попытка, например, мощно так вылететь немецким ВВС в район Сирии наглядно продемонстрировала, что взлетать, в общем-то, нечему. И это Германия, между прочим. Боеспособность остальных членов НАТО тем более - вызывает в мирное время - смех, в военное - панику. Не знаю, как вам, но вот в Прибалтике, где учения НАТО проходят чуть ли не еженедельно, это видно невооруженным глазом.

Итак, главная сила НАТО - американские воены... А теперь вопрос:

Назовите мне хотя бы один конфликт, в который США ввязывались бы, не имея как минимум 10-кратного превосходства над противником?

Полностью - Конфликт с Россией. Чем и как будет вписываться НАТО? | Петербургская газета

----------


## Avia M

Пусть не смех, но улыбку вызывает...
Международный авиасалон МАКС в 2017 году пройдет не в Жуковском, а в Кубинке. Об этом сообщается со ссылкой на источник в авиационной отрасли. МАКС перенесут из Жуковского в Кубинку - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;131510]Пусть не смех, но улыбку вызывает...
Международный авиасалон МАКС в 2017 году пройдет не в Жуковском, а в Кубинке. Об этом сообщается со ссылкой на источник в авиационной отрасли../QUOTE]

Ну раз так модно нынче всё на Кубинку "переносить", то заодно и этот можно : 
Главная страница. Международный военно-морской салон  )))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну раз так модно нынче всё на Кубинку "переносить", то заодно и этот можно : 
> Главная страница. Международный военно-морской салон  )))


Действительно, река Москва рядом (если г-н Керимов не выкупил)...   :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Моделька 1:1" ))



Моделька 1:1: yuripasholok

----------


## OKA

))

ВИА Cannibal Bonner - Вождь

----------


## KURYER

К 75-летию А. Миронова:

----------


## OKA

"Кто сильнее - кит или слон?"




Смешно первые 4 мин.))  Целиком здесь : 

Watch The Long Way Home

Долго грузится. Танк вытащили на 1:29, но потом его подбили южане. Танк новодел : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TXeujgh0tA

----------


## OKA

Песня года , и всё про обувь  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

ФотоЖаба вчерашнего дня.....

----------


## OKA

С а-базы))



Народное творчество (549/549) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## OKA

"Доренко и Банкомат. " 

Мастерский прогон :Smile:   Про телефон тоже хорошо))

----------


## AndyK

> "Доренко и Банкомат. " 
> 
> Мастерский прогон  Про телефон тоже хорошо))


250 как минимум принял  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> 250 как минимум принял


Не, он всегда такой бодрячок в эфирах)) Профи .

----------


## AndyK

> Не, он всегда такой бодрячок в эфирах)) Профи .


Судя по дикции... :Wink:

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=AndyK;135482]Судя по дикции... :Wink: [/QUOTE

Прислушались ?  :Biggrin:   А что, там, "..фефекты фикции " ?  :Biggrin: 




"Казалось бы.."  ))

----------


## OKA

Дарья ржОтЪ))

Колобок ржал - Склерозник

http://coub.com/view/cl1z0

А ведь лето только начинается... Деноминация в РБ ещё не началася...

----------


## OKA

"Спасательная операция во Франции 
Оператор идет пешком за лодкой..."




"Ох нелёгкая это работа..")) Главное в этом деле - спокуха на лице)) 

Учитесь Шойгу и Пучков! - Мгновения жизни

----------


## OKA

"..В правительстве Великобритании подозревают, что столкновения на чемпионате Европы по футболу 2016 года во Франции с участием российских болельщиков были санкционированы Кремлем. Об этом в субботу, 18 июня, пишет The Guardian. По информации издания, значительное число участников «хорошо скоординированных нападений на английских и других фанатов в Марселе и Лилле были представителями российских силовых структур». «Трудно доказать, что беспорядки были санкционированы Кремлем, но мы можем говорить о том, что некоторые из нападавших — представители российских силовых структур. Похоже, что это часть гибридной войны, развязанной властями страны», — рассказал источник в правительстве... 

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/06/19/kremlin/


Нас собрали в колонном зале Кремля. Воздух был наполнен тяжелым запахом перегара. Накануне мне и еще нескольким бойцам отряда поступил приказ прибыть в Москву для участия в секретной миссии. Подробности предстоящей операции мы должны были получить на месте.
- Ты откуда, браток, - спросил мрачный небритый мужик, сидевший справа от меня.
- Антитеррор. А ты?
- Нацгвардия, - ответил он и харкнул на ковер.
Я осмотрел зал - узнал пару человек из "Альфы", еще один вроде был из роснов.
Неожиданно двери открылись и вошел человек в строгом костюме и с серьезным лицом.
- Здравствуйте. товарищи.
- Здрав-гав-гав гав, - ответили мы вразнобой.
Вошедший поморщился и начал говорить:
- Вам предстоит серьезная миссия. Дело государственной важности. Как вы знаете, мы ведем гибридную войну со всем миром. Кремлем разработана, согласована и санкционирована специальная операция за пределами страны. Мы отобрали лучших из лучших. Все вы ранее входили в "эскадроны смерти" и занимались внесудебными казнями. Теперь настало время серьезной работы. Вы поедете во Францию. Оружие и ксивы с собой не брать. Форма одежды - майка и трусы, допускаются шорты и футболки. Всем ясно?
- Кого валить-то? - спросил кто-то осипшим от курева голосом.
- Англичан.
- Я чет не понял, - нахмурился мой сосед, - мы, русские, поедем во Францию бить англичан?
- Совершенно верно. Отправитесь под видом футбольных болельщиков. Естественно, валить нужно не наглухо. Допускаются травмы и сотрясения мозга. Но не вздумайте никого убить.
На многих лицах читалось разочарование. Но приказ - есть приказ. Я поднял руку и встал:
- Как быть с пленными? Куда их доставлять?
- Вы русский офицер, - строго ответил инструктор, - должны чтить традиции. Короче, пленных не брать.
- Можно немцам вломить? - спросил кто-то.
- Немцев не трогать. Наши агенты в украинской футбольной тусовке все организуют без вас. Ваша цель - англичане. Переодевайтесь - и по вагонами. В смысле, по самолетам. Похмелитесь по дороге.
- За Русь-матушку, - восторженно взревели мы и с радостным чувством сопричастности к чему-то важному отправились в аэропорт."

Околофутбольные баталии на Евро-2016 (8/8) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## OKA

"Жуткий погром в тихой Швейцарии... "

----------


## Avia M

> "Жуткий погром в тихой Швейцарии... "


Похоже в данном случае не до смеха. Рука из Кремля (часы блеснули)?  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Похоже в данном случае не до смеха. Рука из Кремля (часы блеснули)?


Дотянулся таки))

----------


## OKA

Вот это сэлфи! ))



https://twitter.com/solarimpulse?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

----------


## Avia M

Не смеха ради, улыбки для...

----------


## OKA

"Tри грации" ))

Все, что вам надо знать о WADA и допинге



Такой вот женский пьедестал в беге на 800 метров.

Все, что вам надо знать о WADA и допинге: yuripasholok

Призерки ОИ в беге на 800 метров похожи на мужчин? - Лечебница Аркхем - Блоги - Sports.ru

----------


## Иваныч

Было-бы странно, чтобы ЭТО могло летать.

----------


## FraGmeNt

> Было-бы странно, чтобы ЭТО могло летать.


так ведь оно и летает:))) - 

, пока не совсем успешно... но!

----------


## FraGmeNt

Известный фоторепортер выехал на заданное место для съемок пожара, но не смог выбрать удачного ракурса, чтобы сделать панорамный кадр. Тогда он позвонил в аэропорт и заказал услугу аренда частного самолета с пилотом. Т.к. он был очень известен, вопрос решился моментально, ему сказали, что все будет в лучшем виде, пусть приезжает. Прибыв в аэропорт, он увидел маленький двухместный самолет готовый к взлету, у которого уже крутился пропеллер. Он прыгнул в него, коротко крикнув пилоту: "Взлетай!". Пилот послушно стал набирать высоту.
- Сейчас долетишь до места пожара и сделаешь три круга над этим местом.
- Зачем? - недоуменно спросил пилот.
- Потому что я фоторепортер, а фоторепортеры делают снимки! - раздраженно ответил наш герой.
Тут он увидел как пилот побелел, с него крупными градом потек пот и он дрожащим голосом спросил:
- Так вы не летный инструктор?

----------


## OKA

> ...Тут он увидел как пилот побелел, с него крупными градом потек пот и он дрожащим голосом спросил:
> - Так вы не летный инструктор?


С какого перепуга? ))

----------


## OKA

Сидит ворона на дереве с куском сыра. Мимо пробегает лиса, спрашивает:
- Ворона, ты на выборы пойдёшь?
- Нет!
Сыр выпал, с ним была плутовка такова.
А ворона печально думает:
Ну, сказала бы да, и что от этого бы изменилось?

----------


## OKA

А теперь вертолётик))



Приколы авиаторов - Страница 53

"Крылья" власти | Архив | Аргументы и Факты

Навеяло))

Открываем ротик - летит самолётик!

----------


## OKA

Вилкалёт из вилкагейта))

Подробнее :

"Фиг вам польских монашек во французские бани!" - Человек меняет кожу

----------


## OKA

" И еще про паровоз
Точнее, как будто про паровоз. А вообще - очаровательная притча про наш несущийся в пропасть мир. Как говорится, не в бровь, а в глазик."




И еще про паровоз - Авиамастер

Таблички в Питере, портреты в Севастополе))

----------


## OKA

SPACE Air Force ))

----------


## Avia M

> SPACE Air Force ))


Маленький  Филя тогда не подозревал... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Хитрый птеродактиль))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

"На телеканале 5-ца запускается новое телешоу «ДЕПУТАТТО»...

... Л.Л. и её команда будет без предупреждения приходить в кабинеты депутатов и чиновников федерального и регионального масштаба, открывать шкафы, сейфы и чемоданы, в поисках компромата, взяток, незаконной деятельности и бездеятельности!

...Телеканал добился получения допуска для съемки в «святая-святых», в кабинетах чиновников, депутатов и представителей власти на местах! Руководствуясь законом о СМИ...

...Сбудется мечта «простого народа», мы увидим – что и как делают «слуги народа» на рабочих местах! Причем не в стиле новостей, а в фирменном формате! "  ))


Подробности 1 апреля))

С картинками, здеся  :

ДЕПУТАТТО! Новое телешоу о работе чиновников! - Мгновения жизни

----------


## OKA

Удача охотника переменчива))

----------


## Avia M

Улыбнуло. Такие разные птицы...

----------


## OKA

ГОСТЬЯ В ДОСПЕХАХ

----------


## Luchkov

В переполненном автобусе:
 Девушка:
 - Молодой человек, что вы об меня третесь, вы что, меня хотите?
 - Нет
 - Ну тогда отойдите, может другие хотят!


_________________
Колхицин http://luxfarma.com/t_colch.html

----------


## OKA

Встретилось тут :




САВА которой присунул Винни Пух: gmorder

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

----------


## OKA

Прекрасно всё : матчать, пейзажи, и командир "неоднозначный")))

Версия :

----------


## Avia M

Здоровый парнишка...

Полиция задержала украинского пранкера Виталия Седюка, который во время финала "Евровидения-2017" в Киеве снял штаны на сцене, 
https://ria.ru/world/20170514/1494262299.html

----------


## CaptainHook

Старый тут прикол, конечно, но все же  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

"Собрал Царь у себя Джона Кейнса, Фридриха Хайека и Владимира Ленина и говорит им:
— Мне принадлежат три острова с дикими папуасами. Они до сих пор ягодки собирают, листиками письки прикрывают, охотятся с копьями. Вы, смотрю, шибко умные, отправляю вас по одному на каждый остров, чтобы вы мне там организовали самую современную процветающую экономику.
Проходит год. Царь посылает гонца узнать, что там творится на островах. Тот возвращается и рассказывает:
— Хайек на своем острове сказал, что все теперь на охоте должны конкурировать между собой, раздал всем копья и стал ждать роста экономики.
— И каков рост?
— Вообще-то папуасы в первый же день друг друга перебили, остался один самый сильный папуас, который заколол и съел Хайека.
— Печально, — ответил Царь. — А что там у Кейнса?
— Кейнс всё совсем иначе организовал. Все копья отдал вождю и его приближенным. Вождь разрешил остальным папуасам пользоваться копьями на условии, чтобы те отдавали ему часть добычи. А чтобы вождь с приближенными не испытывали на себе кризисов, плата за пользование копьями постоянно повышалась, дескать растут затраты на содержание копий.
— И что там получилось?
— Все папуасы умерли с голоду, а вождь и его приближенные — от ожирения.
— Эх, — махнул рукой Царь. — Ну если эти не справились, то Ленин-то точно всё загубил. Ладно, свободен.
— Ваше Величество, вообще-то папуасы с третьего острова на танках уже окружили дворец и именем революции требуют, чтобы вы сдались.
— Я? Чтобы сдался? — удивился Царь. — Никогда не сдамся этой черни!
А гонец достал из кармана наган и говорит:
— А куда ты денешься, падла!"

Анекдот про царя и Ленина

----------


## ДанаИльина

Острый психоз — я говорю с котом. 
Острый галлюцинаторный психоз — я говорю с несуществующим котом. 
Паранойя — я боюсь взболтнуть лишнего при коте. Шизофрения — кот говорит внутри меня. 
Неврастения — кот меня игнорирует, и мне это кажется совершенно невыносимым. 
Маниакально-депрессивный психоз — мой кот меня не ценит.

----------


## ДанаИльина

- Пaпa, меня мaмa сегодня двa рaзa побилa! 
- Когдa, сынок? 
- Первый рaз - когдa я ей покaзaл дневник с двойкaми и плохими зaписями, a второй рaз, когдa онa узнaлa, что это - ее стaрый дневник!

----------


## ДанаИльина

Хоккеисты считают, что Земля имеет форму шайбы. Футболисты умнее.

----------


## OKA

> Острый психоз — я говорю с котом. 
> Острый галлюцинаторный психоз — я говорю с несуществующим котом. 
> Паранойя — я боюсь взболтнуть лишнего при коте. Шизофрения — кот говорит внутри меня. 
> Неврастения — кот меня игнорирует, и мне это кажется совершенно невыносимым. 
> Маниакально-депрессивный психоз — мой кот меня не ценит.






> - Пaпa, меня мaмa сегодня двa рaзa побилa! 
> - Когдa, сынок? 
> - Первый рaз - когдa я ей покaзaл дневник с двойкaми и плохими зaписями, a второй рaз, когдa онa узнaлa, что это - ее стaрый дневник!







> Хоккеисты считают, что Земля имеет форму шайбы. Футболисты умнее.


Просмотр от 21+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT2K2T3fdRM

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051619487

----------


## OKA

"Омерика з нами" ))



"Парк "Патриот", близ трассы для мотокросса, снимок сделан сегодня (19)"

Найди ошибки дизайнера - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## Д.Срибный

2 дня назад на МАКС'е. Стоим с ребятами на стенде, представляем производимое оборудование, общаемся с людьми. К шефу прямой наводкой направляется дама неопределённого возраста. Далее со слов шефа:
Д: Ты женат? 
Ш: Да, а что? 
Д: А ребята твои? 
Ш: Тоже. А что, собственно происходит? 
Д: Да вот мужика себе хочу нормального найти. 
Ш: Что, прям здесь? 
Д: Ну да. Всё умные, красивые, без денег сюда не приезжают. Специально для этого приехала.

(с) не мое

----------


## OKA

Ну, с днем археолога!: yuripasholok

----------


## OKA

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7304280.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Омерика з нами" ))
> 
> 
> "Парк "Патриот"


Либо проверка бдительности граждан (патриотов), либо "послание к Омерике"... Мол, давай примиряться, прикупим ваших "апачеф" (а-ля "мистралей"). :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Либо проверка бдительности граждан (патриотов), либо "послание к Омерике"... Мол, давай примиряться, прикупим ваших "апачеф" (а-ля "мистралей").


Апачик "лонгбоу" в ознакомительных целях не помешал бы)) Распатронить его до заклёпки, а потом обратно коробку склепать))
 А после хоть в "Патриот" отправить , где вероятность построения хотя бы навесов для техники существует (в теории- места дофига вокруг)) . Хоть в Монино догнивать  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Апачик "лонгбоу" в ознакомительных целях не помешал бы))


Да нет проблем!  Не зря же мы Трампа "поставили на царство", выдержит паузу и начнёт работать... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Из другой ветки :




> Гугл - не наш! Наберите в нем "мать учит дочь" или "мать учит сына". Противно пользоваться таким.


Напомнило боянистое)) 

"Звонит телефон:

— Пиццерия GOOGLE, добрый день, слушаю вас!

— Пиццерия чего?

— Пиццерия GOOGLE. Что будете заказывать?

— Но... Разве это не пиццерия «Синьор Помидор»?

— Увы, была, GOOGLE ее купил и теперь объем наших услуг стал полным.

— Прекрасно. Примете заказ?

— Естественно! Хотите повторить ваш обычный заказ?

— Обычный заказ? Откуда вы знаете, какой?

— У нас установлен идентификатор заказчиков, и мы знаем, что последние 53 раза с этого номера заказывали пиццу «Везувий», с двойным сыром и ветчиной, плюс бутылка хорошо охлажденного пива «Балтика».

— Надо же, я и не думал…! Хорошо, давайте.

— Простите, могу вам дать совет?

— Конечно.

— У вас есть наше полное меню?

— Нет.

— Это самое полное меню, и я хотела бы посоветовать вам пиццу с творогом и зеленью, и бутылку минеральной воды с малым содержанием солей.

— Творог? Зелень? Соли? Вы с ума сошли? Я все это ненавижу!

— Понимаю, но это только на пользу вашему здоровью. Кроме того, у вас очень высокий холестерол...

— Откуда вы это знаете?

— Наша фирма располагает самой большой базой данных на нашей планете. Через номер телефона мы знаем ваше имя, и поэтому имеем доступ к вашим анализам в поликлинике.

— Плевать на вашу базу данных! Я не хочу пиццу с творогом и зеленью! Я принимаю медикаменты, и поэтому могу есть все, что мне вздумается, понятно?

— Сожалею, но вы не принимали таблетки в последнее время.

— Какого черта, откуда вы знаете? Шпионите за мной каждый день?

— Нет, нет! Просто мы располагаем базой данных всех аптек в городе, и последний раз вы там были 3 месяца тому назад. А в одной упаковке только 30 таблеток.

— Блин, это правда. И откуда ты это знаешь?

— Из вашей кредитки...

— Чего?

— Да, вы, когда платите в своей аптеке кредиткой банка МММ, получаете скидку. В нашей базе данных все ваши расходы по кредитке. И за последние 3 месяца вы там ничего не покупали, но покупали в других магазинах, что означает, что вы кредитку не потеряли.

— Зараза... А что, я не могу заплатить наличными? А? Что? Что теперь скажете?

— Это невозможно. Вы платите наличными только US$ 100 в неделю своей служанке, все остальное платите только кредиткой.

— Сволочи! Откуда вам известно, сколько я плачу служанке?

— Но она же платит соцстрах ...

— Да пошли вы!

— Как хотите. Сожалею, но вся эта информация у меня на дисплее и я хочу только помочь вам. Думаю, что вы должны зайти за своим врачом и взять анализы, которые вы сделали в прошлом месяце, чтобы уточнить дозировку медикаментов.

— Послушай, ты... ! Вы мне все осточертели, и ты, и компьютеры, и базы данных, и интернет, и GOOGLE, и FACEBOOK, и TWITTER, и отсутствие личной жизни в ххI-м веке, и это проклятое государство...

— Пожалуйста, не расстраивайтесь. Это не в ваших интересах…

— Заткнись! Завтра же уеду куда-нибудь дальше от всего этого дерьма. Поеду на острова Фиджи, или куда угодно, где нет интернета, компьютеров, телефона, ни людей, которые будут за мной все время подглядывать.....

— Я вас понимаю...

— В последний раз воспользуюсь кредиткой, чтобы купить билет на самолет и улететь на конец света!

— Прекрасно...

— Снимите заказ на пиццу. Я ее не хочу.

— Хорошо…, уже снят. Если мне только позволите…, одна маленькая деталь...

— КАКОГО ЧЕРТА ЕЩЕ! ?

— Хочу только напомнить, что ваш паспорт просрочен... © "

https://chervonec-001.livejournal.com/2060925.html

----------


## Avia M

КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. ИНТЕРСАКС. Роскосмос сымитировал катастрофу спутника "Метеор-М", чтобы тайно отправить в космос Сергея Шойгу. Об операции прикрытия Интерсаксу сообщил генерал-майор из Минобороны России, знакомый с подробностями запуска и пожелавший остаться неизвестным.
Источник в Кремле сообщил Интерсаксу, что космическая одиссея Шойгу связана с необходимостью починить военные спутники. "Вы знаете, что мы сокращаем бюджет, поэтому на новые спутники денег в стране нету. Всё ушло на чартерные самолеты, яхты и бонусы Сечину. Поэтому было принято решение восстановить старую спутниковую инфраструктуру. А лучше Шойгу с такой миссией никто не справится – он все-таки главный спасатель страны, а теперь и Вселенной", – говорит кремлевский источник. Роскосмос тайно отправил Сергея Шойгу на орбиту, сымитировав аварию спутника - ИА "Интерсакс"

----------


## Mister Z

> так ведь оно и летает:))) - 
> 
> , пока не совсем успешно... но!


Чехи обозвали эту штуку "letajici zadek" (летающая ж**а)  :Wink:

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

КИЕВ, 26 января. /ТАСС/. Робот София во время посещения Украинского дома в Давосе в рамках Всемирного экономического форума "не смогла" ответить на вопрос, что делать Украине с коррупцией. Об этом сообщила депутат Верховной рады от партии "Батькивщина" Алена Шкрум.
"У самого развитого робота в мире после вопроса: "Что делать с коррупцией на Украине?" - сломался скрипт и подвис процессор"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Робот София завис на вопросе, что делать с коррупцией на Украине - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## Panda-9

Если было уже, то не серчайте.

----------


## Kostov

Выйдя замуж, женщины становятся настолько чуткими, что слышат, как упали деньги на карточку мужа.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## IrishkaKlim

> Выйдя замуж, женщины становятся настолько чуткими, что слышат, как упали деньги на карточку мужа.


Если с карточки мужа до этого деньги не упали в карман к этим крахоборам https://nadezhnye-kappery.ru. Потому что, если это все же произошло, то жене "как упали деньги" уже не услышать. :Frown:

----------


## OKA

> Если с карточки мужа до этого деньги не упали в карман к этим крахоборам https://nadezhnye-kappery.ru. Потому что, если это все же произошло, то жене "как упали деньги" уже не услышать.


По неизвестным линкам вряд ли имеет смысл перемещаться))

 Случайно не про подобный эпизод ?  :

----------


## Let_nab

- https://cont.ws/@ottuda/1176862

*Более 20 транспортных самолётов ВВС США совершили сегодня ночью посадку в аэропорту Борисполь*


Сегодня ночью США преподнесли неожиданный сюрприз Украине.

Неожиданный  - это ещё мягко сказано. Как выяснилось, до самого последнего момента, о нём, сюрпризе то есть,  не подозревал никто, включая самого президента Петра Порошенко.

Но менее приятным он, сюрприз, от этого не стал, скорее наоборот.

Всё началось с того, что начиная с 01:00 по среднеевропейскому времени, в аэропорту Борисполь один за другим начали садиться транспортные самолёты ВВС США Геркулес С-130.

Все самолёты входят в авиакрыло Голубые Ангелы (Blue Angel), и специализируются на обеспечении логистической поддержки проведения миротворческих миссий.

Всего посадку осуществило 19 самолётов, вылетевших с авиабазы Кэмп-Бондстил (Camp Bondsteel), Косово, каждый из которых доставил по 21 263 кг груза. Ещё 5 самолётов, из общего числа 24 взлетевших,  перестали выходить на связь над Трансильванией, в районе Сигишоаре (Румыния). Их судьба сейчас выясняется.

Кроме того, несколько позже подошёл и второй эшелон, состоящий из 6 воздушных танкеров Боинг KC-135 Stratotanker.

Стратотанкеры также прибыли не пустыми  - их баки, а максимальная ёмкость при полной загрузке одного самолёта ни много ни мало 54 432 кг, заполнены "под завязку", так же, как и грузовые отсеки Геркулесов.

Немедленно после посадки началась разгрузка, в ходе которой на пирсы грузового терминала было перемещено 404 000 кг...порционных кусков рождественской индейки [оставшихся нераспроданными перед Рождеством в США  - прим. ред.], уже готовой, в вакуумной упаковке, а в аэропортовские ёмкости слито 576 682 пинты лучшего в мире американского кукурузного виски  - бурбона.

Освободившись от груза, самолёты немедленно взлетали, и уже через два часа после начала миссии последний из них покинул воздушное пространство Украины.

Как сообщила срочно вызванному в посольство США президенту Украины Петру Порошенко посол Мэри Йованович (Marie Yovanovitch), это осуществлённый на безвозмездной основе дар американского народа борющемуся за свободу украинскому народу.

Йованович вручила Порошенко предписание, обязывающее распределить полученную помощь среди бойцов, сражающихся на Восточном фронте, а также ветеранов и инвалидов АТО, потерявших в ходе боевых действий три или более конечностей и/или органов [при этом парные органы - глаза, почки, уши и т.д. считаются за один  - прим. ред.].

Согласно имеющейся информации, отряды волонтёров и активистов, срочно прибывших в Борисполь, уже начали доставку подарков адресатам, намереваясь завершить её не позднее 12:00 31 декабря.

Также из товаросопроводительных документов следует, что данная миссия представляет собой развитие инициативы бывшего помощника государственного секретаря по делам Европы и Евразии Виктории Нуланд, первой в своё время осуществившей такого рода гуманитарную акцию, хотя и в меньших масштабах.

Пётр Порошенко выразил свою искреннюю благодарность американскому народу, Конгрессу и президенту США лично, и заверил, что лично проконтролирует, чтобы весь виски, до последней капли, нашёл своего адресата.

По мнению экспертов, Украине в очередной раз был послан мощный сигнал, смысл которого транспарентен и легитимен для тех, кто понимает.

………….

*Новогодняя хохма!*

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё 5 самолётов, из общего числа 24 взлетевших,  перестали выходить на связь над Трансильванией, в районе Сигишоаре (Румыния). Их судьба сейчас выясняется.


Выяснилось. Это "канистры", присели на тамошнем ерадроме и разбавили содержимое с помощью пожарного гидранта. Сэкономленное планируют переправить в афган, продавать талибам... Нуланд в бешенстве.  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Не реклама, если чО  :Biggrin: 

" Изменение климата продлило сезон галлюциногенных грибов в Великобритании до Нового года


Псилоцибе полуланцетовидная (Psilócybe semilanceáta)
Dohduhdah / Wikimedia Commons

Изменение климата в Великобритании на протяжении нескольких десятков лет постепенно увеличивает продолжительность сезона плодоношения некоторых видов грибов, в том числе галлюциногенных. В этом году необычно теплая осень и позднее наступление морозов привели к тому, что в Великобритании на Новый год, возможно, еще будут расти галлюциногенные грибы, сообщает The Guardian.

В Великобритании растет несколько видов галлюциногенных грибов, в том числе из родов псилоцибе и иноцибе, которые содержат алкалоиды псилоцибин и псилоцин. Несмотря на то, что употребление этих грибов в стране запрещено, по статистике в 2017–2018 годах их использовали около 200 тысяч британцев. Обычно грибы вырастают в конце сентября, а в конце ноября, с наступлением заморозков, сезон плодоношения заканчивается. В частности, псилоцибе полуланцетовидная (Psilócybe semilanceáta), известная под названием «зонтик свободы», растет при температуре ниже 15 градусов Цельсия днем и 10 градусов Цельсия ночью.

По словам профессора Линн Бодди (Lynne Boddy) из Кардиффского университета, каждый год продолжительность сезона плодоношения грибов зависит от погоды. И если до конца 1970-х годов начало и конец этого сезона изменялись незначительно, то по мере изменения климата ситуация стала меняться. Теперь с каждым годом сезон начинается все раньше и заканчивается все позднее. Если раньше он продолжался, в среднем 33 дня, то сейчас он увеличился до 70 дней.

«Волшебные грибы, как правило, начинают расти в сентябре. Но в этом году было так тепло, что они начали прорастать только в октябре», — объясняет опытный любитель грибов. «Первые сильные морозы свидетельствуют об окончании сезона и обычно они начинаются в конце ноября. Но в этом году в Девоне [Южная Англия — прим. N+1] судя по прогнозу я их буду собирать в первый день нового года».

Ранее климатологи предсказали, что следующая пятилетка (с 2018 по 2022 годы) будет теплее среднего, а риск экстремально высоких температур вырастет. А вообще прогноз на будущее выглядит достаточно мрачно: ученые отводят человечеству 17 лет до точки невозврата. Если до 2035 года все страны не начнут предпринимать усилия по борьбе с изменением климата, мы не сможем ограничить рост глобальной средней температуры безопасными двумя градусами.
Ксения Хохлова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/29/long-season

Ждём-с новых английских задорных приколов от Терезы и Бориса  :Biggrin: 





> ..Более 20 транспортных самолётов ВВС США совершили сегодня ночью посадку в аэропорту Борисполь[/B]
> Йованович вручила Порошенко предписание, обязывающее распределить полученную помощь среди бойцов, сражающихся на Восточном фронте...


"Восточный фронт" - ". как много в этом звуке для сердца русского слилось!  Как много в нем отозвалось!" ©  А. С. Пушкин

Фашисты жратвы нацистам подкинули))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> 







Обычное это дело- две крайности)) 

Либо "а нам всё равно(пох))", либо " всё пропало, шеф (всем п-ц))"  :Biggrin: 

"А в это время..."  :Cool:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

*Последнее кино без них сняли в СССР....*

----------


## Avia M

Во Франции из боевого истребителя "Рафаль" по ошибке катапультировался 64-мужчина. Полет был подарком друзей на день рождения, но у именниника не было опыта управления самолетом, к тому же он никогда не говорил, что хочет полетать на истребителе.

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Первоапрельское?

----------


## Avia M

«возвращение» Крыма Украине так же «очевидно, как и то, что солнце встает на Востоке и садится на Западе».

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5eaf8...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

В инстаграме Белого дома появилась видеозапись, в которой победителями нацизма названы только США и Великобритания.
В ролике никак не упоминается Советский Союз и его роль в разгроме нацистов.
"Дух Америки всегда победит. В конце концов так и происходит", — говорит закадровый голос.

https://ria.ru/20200509/1571219351.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Агент Трамп переигрывает... :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> В инстаграме Белого дома появилась видеозапись, в которой победителями нацизма названы только США и Великобритания.
> В ролике никак не упоминается Советский Союз и его роль в разгроме нацистов.
> "Дух Америки всегда победит. В конце концов так и происходит", — говорит закадровый голос.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200509/1571219351.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Агент Трамп переигрывает...


Пусть расскажет об этом Элеоноре Рузвельт)) 



«Мне 25 лет. На фронте я уже успела уничтожить 309 фашистских захватчиков. Не кажется ли вам, джентльмены, что вы слишком долго прячетесь за моей спиной?!»

Смешно, правда? 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...wAC-fS&ampcf=1

https://amp.kp.ru/daily/26362.3/3242746/

----------


## OKA

В поход за бутерами :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5855625.html

----------


## Avia M

Климкин заявил об отсутствии у России права на празднование Дня Победы

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5eb8d...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Видимо добрый урожай вырастил за сараем... :Biggrin:

----------


## cobra_73

Злая у него трава, настоянная на чернобыльских мухоморах, а ведь помнится кое кто свое первородство за чечевичную похлебку продал...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Конгрессмен комитета Палаты представителей США по вооруженным силам Майк Роджерс потребовал от Псаки срочных извинений за шутку над Космическими силами страны....
Источник: https://politexpert.net/232115-senat...medium=desktop

Псаки снова в теме!  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Конгрессмен комитета Палаты представителей США по вооруженным силам Майк Роджерс потребовал от Псаки срочных извинений за шутку над Космическими силами страны....
> Источник: https://politexpert.net/232115-senat...medium=desktop
> 
> Псаки снова в теме!


Лениво искать пост, но "Псака псачит")) Работа такая, например)) Или ошибка?

----------


## Avia M

> Лениво искать пост, но "Псака псачит")) Работа такая, например)) Или ошибка?


Ошибка природы... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Про Зайца)) 

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/historya...d43436fcffe346

----------


## Avia M

Кресла вместо бомб: Ту-164, бизнес-джет на базе бомбардировщика Ту-160...

https://www.popmech.ru/technologies/...hchika-tu-160/

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

............... Полная боевая загрузка!

----------

